

Fast Google Reader alternative written in Clojure - puppymaster
http://rssminer.net/
Open sourced as well: https://github.com/shenfeng/rssminer<p>I also think it is the most look-alike Google reader replacement out there and that's a good thing! (for me).
======
puppymaster
Open sourced as well: <https://github.com/shenfeng/rssminer>

I also think this is the most similar looking Google reader replacement out
there and that's a good thing! (for me). I just want a non-opinionated rss
reader. No messing with content or discovery/recommendation. Just good ol rss
reader for many feeds.

